# Dell U2913WM oder LG 29EA93-P ?



## SgtRheinstein (18. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe zZ einen Asus VG278HE ich möchte jedoch einen 29Monitor mit 21/9 und einer höheren Auflösung 2560*1080.

Nun die Frage ist nur noch welcher der beiden Monitore ist besser ? 
Ich spiele vor allem Egoshooter (BF3, Metro 2033, Crysis 3etc) aber auch jegliche andere Spiele (Renn, Strategie, Rollen). 

Hat jemand schon einen der beiden Monitore oder gehört welcher besser ist für Gamer ?


----------



## soth (18. April 2013)

Der Asus ist für Spieler besser.


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2013)

Die beiden Monitore sind ungefähr gleich "schlecht".

Während beim Dell der Inputlag mit 32ms einfach zu hoch ist, schwächelt der LG bei der Reaktionszeit was wiederum sichtbare Schlieren verursacht.

Fazit: Den Asus behalten, oder auf ein Tripel-Monitor Setup umsteigen.


----------



## DF_zwo (18. April 2013)

Was hast du überhaupt für eine Grafikkarte? Denn du solltest das nicht unterschätzen was diese hohe Auflösung an Leistung kostet. Meine 7970 GHz ist für die Auflösung nämlich schon zu langsam in den Spielen die du da genannt hast. Wobei es bei BF3 noch geht. Crysis 3 kann ich aber völlig vergessen (unter 20 FPS), Metro 2033 ebenso. Und eine GTX 680 ist auch zu langsam, da noch langsamer in dieser Auflösung als die 7970 GHz


----------



## SgtRheinstein (18. April 2013)

Morgen. Danke schon mal für eure Antworten! 
Das ist zwar nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe aber ok xD 
Also kann man die 21/9 Monitore zZ als Gamer vergessen ja ? 
Bei mir werkelt noch tapfer eine GTX 670  
Gibt es denn gute 27Zöller mit einer höheren Auflösung als 1920*1080 ?


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2013)

Schau dir mal den Dell U2713HM näher an. 

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## debalz (18. April 2013)

In dem Prad-Testbericht zu dem genannten Dell steht 





> daraus ergibt sich die mittlere Gesamtlatenz zu 22,6 Millisekunden. Für  Freunde von besonders schnellen First Person Shootern ist das  wahrscheinlich schon ein Tick zu viel, alle anderen Benutzer werden  davon jedoch nichts bemerken.


eigentlich ist diese Aussage bei allen 27 Zöllern mit 2.560 x 1.440 zu lesen - leider kann ich das nicht einschätzen weshalb ich noch zögere mir so ein Gerät zu kaufen. 
Ist denn in Zukunft mit schnelleren Reaktionszeiten zu rechnen oder ist das technisch in absehbarer Zeit nicht möglich?

M.E. ist aktuell dieser Eizo für Spieler ganz weit vorne im Bereich 27"/ 2560 x 1440 PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo EV2736WFS-BK


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2013)

Der Eizo hat halt eine höhere Latenz und auch Schlierenbildung. Vom Preis her liegt er auch über dem Dell. Auf irgendeine Art muss der TE wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (18. April 2013)

Ah ok aber bei dem Eizo ist mir der Preis dann doch einen Tacken zu hoch ^^ 

Gut also bleib der ASUS weiterhin auf meinem Schreibtisch xD 
Vielleicht werden die 21/9 Monitore ja noch besser xD


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2013)

Wenn du eh nur spielst, ist der Asus so ziemlich das Beste was du im Moment im 144Hz-Bereich kaufen kannst. 

Von daher würde ich ihn einfach behalten.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (18. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten  

Ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem ASUS! 

Trotzdem irgendwie schade das es keinen gescheiten und halbwegs bezahlbaren Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung zum zoggen gibt^^


----------



## debalz (18. April 2013)

Allerdings - bleibt nur abwarten und auf noch bessere Zeiten hoffen.
Bleibt noch ein Hinweis auf Overlord Computer 27 inch Displays | Overlord Computer
Eine sehr junge Firma aus Kalifornien, die Gamer-Monitor mit hoher Auflösung anbietet, der Name Overlord mit der angeblich werksmäßigen "Übertaktung" und somit 3D-fähigkeit geistert durch die Monitor Threads aller möglichen Foren habe aber keine anständigen Tests gefunden....


----------



## SgtRheinstein (18. April 2013)

Super Tipp debalz danke! 

Darüber sollte es echt mal anständige Test geben ^^


----------



## Eftilon (18. April 2013)

Bei beiden 29 Zollern ist LG Drin 

hab ich gehört.

Ich würde lieber in einen sehr guten 24er investieren, 27er mit höhere asl Full HD sind noch zu teuer.

eftilon


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. April 2013)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Bei beiden 29 Zollern ist LG Drin
> 
> hab ich gehört.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt. LG beliefert Dell mit IPS Panels. LG ist im IPS Markt eig. der Riese schlechthin.
Naja ein 27" mit WQHD Panel ist auch nicht teurer als ein 29" 21:9 Monitor (der U2913WM kostet ja auch schon 490€).
 Außerdem hat der TE ja schon den Asus VG278HE, welcher derzeitig das Optimum in Spielen darstellt.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (19. April 2013)

Ja  für mich ist halt die höhere Auflösung sehr verlockend. Und sonst bleiben ja nur 3 Bildschirme.


Wäre eine Kombo aus 3x LG IPS 235P etwas ?

Oder doch der hier ?

http://geizhals.at/de/dell-ultrasharp-u2713hm-a808420.html


Helft mir da mal bitte ich möchte unbedingt auf einer höheren Auflösung spielen xD


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

Von den Farben her sind sie schon besser als der Asus. Allerdings hast du dann keine 144Hz mehr.  

Der Dell ist nur bedingt für Shooter geeignet.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (22. April 2013)

@ Painkiller

Das ich da einen Kompromiss eingehen muss hab ich schon gemerkt  

Aber mir ist die höhere Auflösung eigentlich wichtiger als die 144Hz!

Auf Prad.de wird der Dell bei HardcoreGamer mit +/- geführt, dafür hat er aber eine sehr gut im Test  bekommen.

Gibt es wirklich keine Alternative für mich, der eine Auflösung von 2560*1440 hat und nicht über ~500€ geht ?


----------



## soth (22. April 2013)

Korea Monitore oder der Hazro


----------



## SgtRheinstein (22. April 2013)

Du meinst diesen hier --> Hazro HZ27WC <--- ? 

Der hat auf Prad.de nur ein Befriedigend erhalten und die gleiche Wertung wie der Dell bei HardcoreGamer +/-

Und er hat KEINE Höhenverstellung was bei einem Preis von 480€ Standard sein sollte ^^


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

Dann wäre wohl 3x LG IPS 235P die beste Wahl für dich. Denn die Monitore sind auch für Shooter geeignet.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (22. April 2013)

Ah perfekt  Auf so eine Aussage habe ich gewartet! 
Vielen Dank für eure Mühen besonders dir Painkiller  Danköööö


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

Das IPS-Monitore für Spiele nicht geeignet sein sollen, war vllt. früher einmal. 

Ich persönlich konnte beim LG keinen extremen Schlieren feststellen. 

Du musst nur bedenken, das deine Grafikkarte bei drei Monitoren ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommt.


----------



## soth (22. April 2013)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen hier --> Hazro HZ27WC <--- ?


Oder den HZ27WB.



SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Der hat auf Prad.de nur ein Befriedigend erhalten und die gleiche Wertung wie der Dell bei HardcoreGamer +/-


Text lessen, nicht nur die Zusammenfassung anschauen!
Der Inputlag beträgt keine 15,5ms sondern nur 7,2ms.

Nachteíle sind eben das fehlende OSD und die schlechtere Ergonomie.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (22. April 2013)

Ja das stimmt meine Grafikkarte wird da ins schwitzen kommen aber ich überlege schon mir vielleicht eine zweite GTX 670 zu holen oder eine 7970GhZ Edi wobei ich da ja eigentlich geheilt bin zwecks Spulenfiepen  

Nur finde ich bei der hohen Auflösung so verlockend das man doch eniges mehr sieht als die meisten anderen Spieler  
Und 1920 ist auf einem 27Zoll doch irgendwie arg grob 

@soth

Touché

Du hast recht beim Hazro hab ich das Befriedigend gesehen und nur bis zum Ende geblättert^^ 

Leider ist wie gesagt bei diesem Preis die fehlende Höhenverstellung jedoch ein No Go wie ich finde. 

Vielen Dank auch dir da für deine Mühen  Doch um ein triple Monitor Setup komm ich wohl nicht drum herum ^^


----------



## SgtRheinstein (18. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs ,

ich hab nochmal eine Frage welcher TV kommt zum gamen in Frage ? Sollte 38Zoll haben ^^ xD


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2013)

Aufgrund des Inputlags würde ich einen TV nicht zum Gamen mit dem PC verwenden.


----------



## Norisk699 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich muss heute diesen etwas älteren Thread wieder hochholen.

Hat hier im Forum schon jemand einen (egal welches Fabrikat) 21:9 Monitor mit 29 Zoll?

Mich würde brennend ein Foto interessieren, auf dem ein 16:9  27 Zoll Monitor NEBEN einem 21:9 29 Zoll Monitor zu sehen ist.

Eigentlich müsste der Bildschirm des 29er ETWAS KLEINER sein (~ 7 cm breiter aber dafür 5 cm weniger hoch)...
Mich würde interessieren wie das in der Praxis aussieht.

Also falls jemand noch seinen "alten" 27er 16:9 rumstehen hat und schon bei einem neuen 29er 21:9 zugeschlagen hat... BITTE BITTE FOTO 
Wär echt super!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. Juni 2013)

Hier hättest du nen Vergleich zwischen 21,5" (16:9) und 29" (21:9): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...viel-vram-braucht-man-wirklich-2560x1080.html
Dort wird auch enorm erstichlich, wie gestreckt 21:9 wirkt, zum Zocken ist 21:9 sicherlich cool, aber an das viele scrollen muss man sich dann erst gewöhnen.
Wieso machst du eigentlich nicht deinen eigenen Thread auf, dann könnten wir dich (sofern du das erwünschst) dort beraten.


----------



## Norisk699 (12. Juni 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Hier hättest du nen Vergleich zwischen 21,5" (16:9) und 29" (21:9): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...viel-vram-braucht-man-wirklich-2560x1080.html
> Dort wird auch enorm erstichlich, wie gestreckt 21:9 wirkt, zum Zocken ist 21:9 sicherlich cool, aber an das viele scrollen muss man sich dann erst gewöhnen.
> Wieso machst du eigentlich nicht deinen eigenen Thread auf, dann könnten wir dich (sofern du das erwünschst) dort beraten.


 

Vielen Dank für den Link, den kannte ich allerdings schon. Genau wegen diesem Test bin ich überhaut erst auf die 21:9er aufmerksam geworden. *g*

Ich werde wohl mal meinen eigenen Thread aufmachen, vor allem weil zum Thema 21:9 eh noch nicht so viel zu lesen ist. *g*


----------

